# Sleepy Hollow on Fox TV



## Troll Wizard

_*Did anyone watch the premier of Sleepy Hollow on Fox this past Monday night?

My wife and I did and we both really liked it. Thought the concept was really good, about bringing making this story current. I also liked how the kept Ichabod Crane in character throughout the show. Although he did seem to catch on pretty quickly in using some 21st century stuff, as well as the Headless Horseman did. But again, it's a TV show and I think it's going to be a hit for Fox and I think if you watch it you, like me will really find it suspenseful.

What did you think? *_:jol:


----------



## MommaMoose

We watched it also. Kinda thought that the beginning was a little lame but the end scene stole the show for us. Now I am looking forward to next episode and I don't watch a whole lot of tv.


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I watched it and am hooked! That horseman is a bad @ss for sure! Love Ichabod and the way they worked the whole demon thing in there. It is nice to see a little originality in a great classic like The Headless Horseman.


----------



## Lord Homicide

Yep. I liked it and the wife thought it was ok. Interesting mix of an old tale in modern day


----------



## Haunted Spider

I watched it and found it fun, but I am hoping they don't stick with the whole 7 years of the apocolypse thing. If they drag out the show for 7 years with this story line, it would be too long. Make it a 2 or 3 year series and they could make it fun. Who knows, but it moved quick for the first episode. I have a feeling it will be slowed way down now.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Haunted Spider said:


> I watched it and found it fun, but I am hoping they don't stick with the whole 7 years of the apocolypse thing. If they drag out the show for 7 years with this story line, it would be too long. Make it a 2 or 3 year series and they could make it fun. Who knows, but it moved quick for the first episode. I have a feeling it will be slowed way down now.


_*Well every TV show wants to last at least 7 years, but only the really good ones have a chance at making it that long or longer. Although they have some pretty good writers from Star Trek and Transformers movie series. So I'm hoping that as the show progresses that it will get better and better. We shall see....time will tell. :jol:*_


----------



## DreadKnightswife

I haven't watched it yet but I recorded it. I probably won't get to watch it until after Halloween, I have too much going on right now, but I am glad to hear that it's good!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Lord Homicide said:


> Yep. I liked it and the wife thought it was ok. Interesting mix of an old tale in modern day


:jol: I agree with mi 'LordH....it was a nice mix of olden and modern.... simply loved the old tombs and the old English look of things. I think it is going to be a big hit!


----------



## jaege

I liked it, but I also like Grim, and Once Upon a Time. Sort of my preferred genre.


----------



## Spooky1

Caught it about half way through the episode, so I'm a little lost on the plot. The demon in the mirror at the end was cool. I'll have to see if it's on demand so I can watch the 1st episode from the beginning.


----------



## kallen

Thought the idea and change of story was great. Only thing i wasnt to ot on was the terminator scene at the grave yard. Other than that, am waiting for #2. Bringing in the heralds of the spoc. Was a great idea, allows them to not just have to deal with the horseman


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## austenandrews

My son and I enjoyed it. Goofy fun.


----------



## Angeleyes

I really liked it. I love when they mix the old with the new..it puts a new spin on things. It makes it more real like something like that could really happen. Don't get me wrong I am a huge fan of the classics like Nightmare on Elm Street and Friday the 13th and when I was young watching it I was genuinely scared, but now as an adult, I watch it and the whole time I'm thinking "Yea, like that would really happen...If Im running from a murderer I am really gonna fall that many times or run upstairs where Im trapped c'mon people get real" And these days movies and shows are more realistic. And when they mix it and bring the characters into this century it makes it a little more fun. So in a nutshell I really liked it.


----------



## Haunted Spider

Spoilers>>>>

For those who didn't see it but want to know the synopsis, here is the general feel of the episode. 

Ichabod is in the War of Independence fighting under Washington. He kills a or rather beheads a masked man with a mark on his hand while also being mortally wounded. He wakes up a short time later from a shallow grave surrounded by witchcraft stuff. He stumbles out of his cave grave into the modern day sleepy hallow. 

The horseman also shows up at the same time, and is looking for his head to become complete again and reign as death or one of the 4 horsemen of the apocolypse. Ichabod partners with a young black lady who is a lieutenant on the police force ( but also had childhood run in with a ghostly figure tied to the horseman). They get through Ichabod being called crazy as he served under Washington, the horseman beheads a few people, and they bring a few premonitions and past events about 4 white trees representing the 4 horsemen. 

The horseman upgrades to a shotgun and M16 and it becomes terminator like, (wish he would stick with the axe.) and they unbury his head and keep it from him as he can't survive daylight (must be part vampire without a head). 

A few other twists occur, they find Washintons map of the land, and his Bible (buried with Ichabod) and figure out there are two Covens, one trying to raise the horesmen, and one sworn to keep them from coming to destroy earth. 

And there you have a general idea (with Ichabods uncanny comedy thrown in of not knowing about modern things, like slaves being freed, women serving in authority, and guns having more than one bullet.)

I suggest watching and seeing if it is your cup of tea. I may watch a few more before I decide if I like it or not. At the moment it intrigues me.


----------



## tjc67

My wife and I enjoyed it but I rolled my eyes at the "terminator scene" as Kallen put it (very appropriate). As a Highlander fan, I found Clancy Brown's (the Sheriff) demise highly amusing. I guessed that was his fate during the diner scene and just started laughing. My wife thought I had lost it.

ETA: My biggest concern is that this show in on Fox with it's history of cancelling decent shows.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

SPOILERS I GUESS:

I thought the whole "Highlander" gag was funny and I hope it was intentional! Overall, okay although a bit too close to Grimm in style (police drama). I thought the ending of the first episode would have been best saved as a season finale (not the mirror part, but the finding of the "relic" in the grave part if you follow) and I'm not so sure of the whole four horsemen thing...I was hoping for something a bit more folkloric. The end scene was certainly amazing/creepy and is what will keep me watching for a few more before I make my call on this one.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I watched it and really liked it as well! I thought it was well done and really suspenseful! Ironically as much as I love Halloween creepy and or suspenseful shows and movies totally flip me out. It has definitely been added to my list of shows to record.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Just watched Episode 2 last night, and I really think this thing is going to take off! The effects are great and the stories just keep getting better. It seems to be building to a really exciting climax for the season ending show, whenever that will be. I'm really liking how they blend the past with the present and continue to have Ichabod find new and exciting discoveries as the show progresses!


----------



## deadSusan

"Spoiler alert" regarding my comments.
Much more sinister last night. The witch was great. And I really like how the policeman has been reanimated/resurrected! He is CREEPY! I also like how they are reintroducing Clancy Brown's character as a spirit. (I thought it a little odd that he only had about 10 minutes of air time in the first show.)
Next week's episode looks great.


----------



## DandyBrit

Hopefully this will come onto Fox UK so we can see it over here - haven't seen any trailers yet though.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

So far, we have only been able to catch the first episode. I'm loving the show because of all the super creepy eye candy. The plot seems a little sketchy at present, but I am sure that they will shore it up as the season progresses. I took pictures of the TV during the cave scene and the cemetery scenes, just for reference, lol. Not sure what I think of the "terminator" scene yet, and really didn't like the fact that they made the priest a witch/warlock/whatever. I'm not a very religious person, but that just seemed like a bad idea all around. The horseman intrigued me, as a main villain character who seems to have supernatural powers to a point. I like how when he draws the axe, it begins to glow red hot, and cauterizes the wounds when he cuts off someone's head. I also liked the demon thing at the end, except for the bipedal configuration. Maybe I am reading too much Lovecraft lately, but I think "demon" and I picture the "Elder Ones" or Cthulhu, lol.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

I heard of it through commercials, but I haven't got to check it out yet. When does it usually come on tv?


----------



## Troll Wizard

Graveyard_Ghost said:


> I heard of it through commercials, but I haven't got to check it out yet. When does it usually come on tv?


_*It's on Monday nights at 9pm Eastern and Pacific on your local Fox channel. They had an encore show last Friday, but don't know if they will do it again for the 2nd show because they are now into their new season for TV. Hope you get a chance to see it.

For those who missed the first two episodes you can check out Fox.com to catch the replays online. *_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Uhmmmmm....second show.....still LOVE IT! If this Ichabod Crane was my teacher....I would have so, paid attention to the blackboard when his hands were moving....


----------



## Mill_Pond_Fright_Night

I love this new series. The jump scare at the end of the premier got me good. I'll admit I screamed like a little girl.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Uhmmmmm....second show.....still LOVE IT! If this Ichabod Crane was my teacher....I would have so, paid attention to the blackboard when his hands were moving....


_*LOL!!!!! I bet you would have too! :jol: *_


----------



## austenandrews

If by "terminator scene" you mean the Horseman with the assault rifle, that shot in the previews is what sold me on watching the show. The show looked really dodgy but that image was so strong I had to tune in.


----------



## DandyBrit

It is coming onto Universal in the UK next week I think


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well what did we think about the 3rd episode? I myself am finding that the story-line's, are becoming more and more interesting. I am still fascinated by how Ichabod Crane with each new show begins to learn more and more about the future he's in and how it related to his past.

I think after on or two more shows we will begin to see a pattern develop for the rest of the series. It looks like they are going to tackle a different demon or foe each of the remaining shows till the end of the season.

And what about the Horseman? Was that his one and only appearance on the show for this year? My only concern is that it doesn't get too confusing to watch. That the writer's try to throw to much in to soon, and muck up the story. Sometimes in these types of shows they try to do to much to soon, and the then the story becomes garbled. In other words....it becomes too confusing to watch. People can't follow the story line and they get lost and stop watching.

I am hoping that they will try to keep some suspense from episode to episode and maybe not always try to end things so quickly! With that said, I really do like this show! :jol:
*_


----------



## deadSusan

I liked the third episode as well. I think this episode was a way to introduce Abby's sister and give us a little more info on their story. If they do it now, we won't have to wonder about it later. Besides this episode had a nice creepiness to it.
I do think they'll get back to the horseman, either next week or later on. Katrina mentioned there would be minions getting everything ready for the horsemen, so I'm guessing we will be getting those stories on a fairly regular basis. But I have to say I am already looking forward to this show every week. 

P. S. I thought about everyone in Halloween land when I was watching the show last night. Not only spooky, but some good makeup!


----------



## katrina van tassel

jaege said:


> I liked it, but I also like Grim, and Once Upon a Time. Sort of my preferred genre.


Love them all. Was worried that Sleepy Hollow would be focused on a love relationship between Ichabod and the deputy, but thank goodness, more focused on the Headless Horseman.


----------



## Will Reid

xx


----------



## Sblanck

Wife and I really enjoy it so far. I thought it ironic that they would behead the Kurgen at the beginning of the show. Wonder what Mr. Brown had to say when he read that part in the script?


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Okay, I am still addicted! I love the back story of the two sisters that saw the demon and the SANDMAN....OMG....loved it! I can't find anything I don't like...except the weird police chief....I am guessing he is a rube for the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse? Or a nut job bureaucrat who likes to point the finger??? (he seems shady to me....mark my words...he is a sketchy dude)


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Just learned today that Sleepy Hollow has been renewed for season number 2!!!! This show is only into it's 3rd episode and they believe in this show enough to give it another season.

This is really great news for those of us who like the show.

P5....I think the police chief your talking about will come around. The problem is that he hasn't experienced Sleepy Hollow as the others have. Once that happens he will come around, he may not want to believe it, but he will (I think). :jol:
*_


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Well, for the second season I hope they get poor Ichabod some new clothes, after all that time in the dirt and wearing them for the entire season so far I imagine he's quite ripe by now. Seriously though, I get that he's the legendary Crane already, so get him into some new duds, lol! Have to admit, I am watching it though! :jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Episode 4 has come and gone...and I have to say this show is getting more and more exciting and spookier! Now with the sisters joining forces along with Ichabod, it adds that much more to the intrigue. So we will have an added storyline to the show now that the sisters are arguing and finding out about each other.

The one thing that I don't care for is that they seem to be ending stories with each show. I would think that they would want to continue some of the stories for at least a couple of shows instead of ending them with each episode. But if the don't, it's not going to keep me from watching the show.

It's interesting to see that the "Hessian" is more than just one person, that they are all over the place. As Ichabod made the comment that they have been busy all these years. So we will see more of them I'm sure as the show progresses.

Well that's it for now.....if you haven't seen the show, please watch at least one episode and judge for yourself. This isn't the same Ichabod that has been portrayed in previous versions. This one has some GUTS!! :jol:
*_


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Sorry...I barely made it through the first episode. Not my cup of tea I am afraid but I am glad you all have a new show to enjoy. So... enjoy the eye-candy.


----------



## deadSusan

Bad hessians! Very bad Hessians! I agree with you Troll, this is a good show. Ichabod is one smart guy.

And Saw that was a very funny comment about Ichabod's clothes! I'm sure there is some goth stuff out there he would like.

By the way (and not to give anything away), but wasn't the opening of the show with him and the Onstar lady hysterical?!


----------



## DandyBrit

Saw the first episode here in the UK last night - liked it and will keep watching.


----------



## MommaMoose

Definitely loved the opening with the OnStar lady! 
Not sure how they are going to work the 2 witness part out now that both sisters & Crane are involved but it should be interesting to find out.


----------



## Troll Wizard

MommaMoose said:


> Definitely loved the opening with the OnStar lady!
> Not sure how they are going to work the 2 witness part out now that both sisters & Crane are involved but it should be interesting to find out.


_*Well I think the two witnesses are the sisters, and not Ichabod and the officer. I think because they saw the beast thing coming out of the ground in the woods that they "witness" that they qualify as the two.

And yes....I thought the "On Star" openning was perfect! I mean here is an On Star rep crying her head off because of Ichabod's giving her advice about her relationship with her boyfriend. And he kept in character!

This show has some really good writers...... 
*_


----------



## PrettyGhoul

I've been watching the show and I enjoy it. I agree Troll Wizard, I think the two sisters are the witnesses; although I didn't get that until little sis broke out. Previously I wondered if she might be the evil sibling.


----------



## Spooky1

Watched the first episode and am hooked. Watching episode 2 right now.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Another episode has come and gone, with last nights showing. Seemed a little more subdued than the previous one's. Although I do like the way they are incorporation some history in with the show. With the lost colony, and of course some black plague that there is no cure for.

It also looked like Ichabod was going to get a new pair of duds (change of clothing) but alas....no such thing yet.

Now we have to wait for 3 weeks before seeing another show. I think it has to do with the baseball playoffs. Lets hope it won't deter people from continuing to watch it when it returns. *_


----------



## spinwitch

I really loved the way they spoke Middle English--except that it was a complete anachronism. They should have been speaking Elizabethan English--more like Shakespeare than Chaucer.

But they sounded good . . .


----------



## Night Watchman

I have watched it the last few weeks and I like it. Don't watch much TV but this show has kept my interest. Looking forward to seeing more episodes.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well, looks like we are into re-runs already? But not to fret, it will return again with new episodes on Nov. 4th. Must be because of the world series or maybe because they didn't know how well the show would be accepted.

But I know I can't wait........
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ichabod Crane is a sophisticated smart ass - I like that in a man


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*So last night, there was no Sleepy Hollow on TV. So that means we now will have to wait till next Monday Nov. 4th to see the newest episode. If you haven't seen this show, I do recomemd watching it. I think you'll like it!*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*WOW!!!! Last nights episode finally had some teeth to it. It was really good to see John Noble from "Lord of the Rings", and most recently from Fox's "Fringe" series. Apparently he will be having a reoccurring role on the show, which is really great and he adds just the right amount of creepiness to the cast!

Now we have the Free Masons coming into play, and in a weird twist of fate they want Ichabod to kill himself so the horseman can die. But for those who haven't see this episode yet I won't spoil the ending. But I can say that the show is now finally getting some meat to it.

Sometimes I wish it was longer than just an hour. I mean you're right there ready to pounce on whatever will happen next and then it's over. I am starting to think though that he does need a new set of clothes. Maybe he can find a trunk with some period pieces inside that he could change in to!

Can't wait till next week............
*_


----------



## JohnnyL

Need more Horseman. They dropped the ball on not having a Halloween episode.

Love the show though. A lot goes on in that little town.


----------



## deadSusan

I was wondering what happened to "creepy dead deputy." I didn't have to wait too long...he came back. He's creepy. 
By the way, someone needs to create a tunnel haunt with the Horseman and a lot of heads! Many ideas on last night's show!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*I have to say that last nights show was what I've been waiting for....the return of the Horseman! I'm still trying to get over the use of a rapid fire machine gun and the shot gun, but I guess that is some of the liberties the writer's were talking about. I think the addition of using history brings some realism to the show, even though they play and stretch the truth some, but that's Hollywood.

I had a kick out of all the heads in the tunnel confusing the Horseman, going from head to head seeing if it's his head. I think we will see more and more of the horseman over the next few shows since there are only about 3 episodes left, I believe.
*_


----------



## DreadKnightswife

DO you know how many episodes there have been? I set my DVR to watch it later but only got 5 episodes. I won't want to start watching it if I didn't get it all.


----------



## tjc67

DreadKnightswife said:


> DO you know how many episodes there have been? I set my DVR to watch it later but only got 5 episodes. I won't want to start watching it if I didn't get it all.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2647544/episodes?season=1&ref_=tt_eps_sn_1
7 so far-


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Sorry it's taken me so long to get to this, but it's been a busy week. This past Mondays episode was fantastic. Ichabod was able to intereigate the Horseman and found out an incredible surprise. I caught on to it about half way during the show. I'm still very impressed with the writers and how they are mixing or blending history (with a somewhat twist) can intertwine it with the present!

There are only a few episodes left and then we will have to wait for the 2nd season, and it will be a long wait till next fall. But Fox will fill in the blanks with "The Following" and also the new hit show, "Almost Human" which I really like as well. But that's another story.

I'm wondering how they are going to end the season, and with what type of cliff hanger they will leave us with? I can't wait to find out, can you?

*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*So it looks like after this coming Monday's episode....there are 2 shows left after Monday's Nov. 25th episode for this season, so far. It's up in the air if there will be anymore than that for the 2013 season. And if you've missed any of the past shows, you can go to FoxTV.com and watch the shows to get caught up! *_


----------



## Spooky1

I'm just getting around to watching episode 5. So I'm about 3 weeks behind.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I agree with Roxie about Ichabod being a sophisticated smart ass. I am soooo enjoying this series!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus

How many series is it as of right now? Is it too late to catch up?


----------



## tjc67

8 episodes so far with one to come tonight.


----------



## austenandrews

This show is amazing. It's a perfect blend of history, folklore and shamelessly bonkers lunacy.


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're slowly catching up - watched the Sin Eater episode yesterday. First thing I said when the character popped onto the screen was "That's Walter!" (obscure Fringe reference)


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> We're slowly catching up - watched the Sin Eater episode yesterday. First thing I said when the character popped onto the screen was "That's Walter!" (obscure Fringe reference)


_*Great show Fringe....got a little complicated at the end though, I always hate it when the try to hurry up an ending for a series. But oh well, still was an excellent program. Now onto what this post is all about!

For those of you who haven't watched this last Mondays episode I will not spoil it for you if your trying to catch up!

But I will say this show has got it all, suspense, horror, somewhat of a twisted history, (okay they bend the truth a little) and a great storyline. The only problem is that the hour really goes by very fast, and then your wanting more and more. Now we have to wait for another 2 weeks before the next to the last episode of this season. I know the last two are always the nail biters and they have to keep you hanging, and we then have to wait till next fall.

This show is full of all kind of surprises and there is something new at every turn. I know that the next season will be even more exciting and thrilling than this past one! Just two show left in the season.

Be afraid.....be very afraid, the Headless Horseman approaches! :jol:
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another thing I like about the show is the soundtrack. The music sets the mood so perfectly.


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

The show takes place in Tarrytown NY, but they shoot in North Carolina. Wilmington, Salisbury, and New Bern, North Carolina.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well this week was another rerun. But next weeks show will be pretty interesting from what I saw of the preview. Looks like he's going to try to find his son, or at least find out what has happened to him in the past. Things seem to be coming together now as he not only has to deal with his past but the present that he finds himself in. We shall see.......*_


----------



## Haunted Spider

ah, that makes sense. I have only watched about half of them and was confused as to the timing of things and how his partner didn't believe him. Makes more sense now to know it was a rerun. I was thinking it was. Yes the son episode coming soon looks good.


----------



## MorbidFun

I have continued to watch this show it really is good


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well tonight Ichabod searches for his lost son. Again for those who haven't seen it yet, and will later, I won't spoil it for you. This show is now really starting to build up to something that will leave us hanging and wanting for more. It's good to know it's been signed for a Season 2! The way this show is turning, the writers now have opened so many different avenues that they can pursue.

It is somewhat of a sad show, this episode. Finally finding out you had a son, but yet you never had the chance to see, or hold him as a baby and watch him grow up. Now for what is to come, I don't know because I think there is one more episode left of this season. It will be really fascinating to see how they end this first season, it will usually be some kind of cliff hanger I'm sure!
*_


----------



## Spooky1

Dang it! Episode 7 is missing from On Demand.


----------



## Troll Wizard

*2-Hour Season One Finale on January 20th, 2014*

_*Series Update..........

Fox has just announced that they are going to make the last two episodes into a 2 hour Season Finale! They are saying that it will leave the town of Sleepy Hollow in a "haunting situation". The finale will air on January 20th, 2014 at 8pm with the second part airing at 9pm. Check your local listings for times in your area.

The other exciting news is that Fox approved a 2nd season early into the first season. The have scheduled 13 episodes for next fall, but could expand that into a normal full season depending on how the Season 1 Finale proves out for a viewing audience.

So it would be to our advantage to have a full season this coming fall 2014 season. So I encourage you and your friends to watch the season 1 season finale to let Fox know we really like this show!

*_


----------



## deadSusan

Okay, so this is only the Season finale, correct? Not the Series finale? If it's the season finale, it's very strange that they are ending it in January!! So now we have to wait seven to eight months to see what happens next? WOW. But I guess I'm used to this kind of thing now, since I was a fan of Eureka and Warehouse 13 on the Syfy channel. But that's how all of the summer shows work, so why not the regular season?!

Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to mark it on my calendar.


----------



## deadSusan

Oh by the way, I thought of everyone here during the haunted house episode with the creepy vine/tree demon! That episode was scary!!


----------



## Spooky1

We were able to watch episode 7 online tonight. Still don't know why it was missing from On Demand.


----------



## Troll Wizard

deadSusan said:


> Okay, so this is only the Season finale, correct? Not the Series finale? If it's the season finale, it's very strange that they are ending it in January!! So now we have to wait seven to eight months to see what happens next? WOW. But I guess I'm used to this kind of thing now, since I was a fan of Eureka and Warehouse 13 on the Syfy channel. But that's how all of the summer shows work, so why not the regular season?!
> 
> Thanks for the heads up. I'll have to mark it on my calendar.


_*Yes this is only the Season Finale which will be aired on January 20th (I don't know why I said series finale) but it is only the Season Finale. I think it has to do with the Christmas and New Years Specials that are on and The Following also starts in January as well. Almost Human, being a new show will air first and then The Following after Sleepy Hollow ends its first season.

I think they are hoping that more people will watch the show now that the holiday season would be over and with The Following coming back for it's run, they might attract more viewers for the big finale!
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Here is a new update on the show.....

January 13th, New episode showing.
January 20th, 2 Hour Season Finale. This one will start at the 8pm time slot so check your local listings.

And remember, Fox has added on a 2nd Season starting this coming fall in 2014!

PS...for those who also watch "The Following", there will be a Special Premire showing on January 19th, again check your local listings!
*_


----------



## Spooky1

I think we're up to episode 8 now.


----------



## deadSusan

Thanks Troll Wizard.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well Ichabod finally got to try on some new clothes last night! I agree with him about the skinny jeans though, but maybe he will get his standard ware of clothing dry cleaned before season one finally ends! But the clothes being so old, may fall apart and then (this one's for the ladies) he would have nothing to wear!

Pretty exciting episode last night, very interesting tale of events going on as they now begin to involve more outside characters into the mix. The only thing that I don't like so much about the show is that they tend to end or complete the story with each new show.

What I mean is that something happens at the start of the episode and by the end they have triumphed over that particular demon or witch or whatever it is they are dealing with at the time. They don't really let it carry on into the next show, you know....leaving us hanging.

I guess we will see what happens next week with the 2 hour season finale, and maybe there will be a cliffhanger at the end for us wanting more but will have to wait until Season 2 starts in the fall! We shall see! :jol:

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

We've made it through the golem episode - pretty cool looking creature. He was like an adult version of Sam from Trick'r'Treat


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*WOW!!!!! The 2 Hour Season Finale of Sleepy Hollow! Talk about a "Cliff Hanger". I won't spoil it for those who missed it just from the fact that Fox may run it again as they do sometimes. You will also be able to see it on their website.

It was an interesting take on George Washington's tomb site though. That he was really buried somewhere else than Mt. Vernon. So I did actually look up to see where he was really buried and it was interesting to read that there were really two burial sites. So this finale plays into that history somewhat.

According to history Washington had commissioned a second tomb to be built, (where it is today) on Mt. Vernon. The original tomb was falling apart and he wanted his family to be all buried in the same place. You can Google to read more about it.

Back to the show....I see why the save the last two hours for a special. There are surprises at every turn, and a very cleaver trap was laid for everyone. Now we have to wait till this fall to see what is going to happen.

I CAN'T WAIT..........

*_


----------



## deadSusan

WOW is right!!! That was quite a finale! 
It was fabulous and CREEPY! Very unnerving after life! Crawly things!


----------



## Troll Wizard

deadSusan said:


> WOW is right!!! That was quite a finale!
> It was fabulous and CREEPY! Very unnerving after life! Crawly things!


_*Yeah...I thought the ending with the doll house was really perfect (never would have thought of it). Reminded me of something I would see from the original "The Avenger's" (British spy show, really off center) but was one of my favorite shows!

They didn't hold anything back on this finale, I think a lot more people are going to watch it next season!
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just watched the demon possession episode, so we're getting close to the finale.


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Just watched the demon possession episode, so we're getting close to the finale.


_*You're going to love the 2 hour finale! It is creepy, and there are some real surprising twist! The plot thickens so it's said, and the ending will leave you hanging and wanting more! 
*_


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: I love this show...the final episode was just awesome!


----------



## Troll Wizard

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: I love this show...the final episode was just awesome!


_*I agree! I think in Season 2, the flood gates are going to open, because of the breaking of the 2nd seal! *_


----------



## Hauntiholik

I enjoyed the finale. The 2nd Horseman was great!


----------



## Lunatic

I'm a little late on this thread and also for watching the series. However, I did see a show recently and really liked it. Since the holidays I started watching American Horror Story season 1 & 2 and part of season 3. I love that damn show!


----------



## Pumpkin5

^ You'll love it Shawn, it has a good storyline and believable characters. I'm addicted!


----------



## highbury

I was wavering on this series up until the finale, which I finally watched last night. The moment "someone" was left in Purgatory and the second horseman was revealed, I was pulled back in big time. Excellent setup for the next season. Now we only have to wait until fall...


----------



## Troll Wizard

highbury said:


> I was wavering on this series up until the finale, which I finally watched last night. The moment "someone" was left in Purgatory and the second horseman was revealed, I was pulled back in big time. Excellent setup for the next season. Now we only have to wait until fall...


_*I know.....the fall can't come soon enough. But I we do have "The Following" to watch in it's place. Both are really great shows!*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*For those who watch "Sleepy Hollow" the new season begins on Monday September 22nd on Fox TV.

I was just about to "loose my head" waiting for this next season to start!

Sorry just couldn't resist...... :jol:
*_


----------



## Hell'sJanitor

Most anticipated show to start again for me.


----------



## austenandrews

Awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## deadSusan

Woo hoo!!! Three days left!! Fox aired the two hour season one finale last night. I couldn't believe I forgot creepy Purgatory!


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Yes, I'm really excited to find out how they are going to get out of this one. I especially liked the ending with her sister and her trapped in a kind of doll house!

And then with Ichabod being buried, by who appears to be his own son! I've got my TV set for the big Season Premier!!!!

Also for those who are interested, "Gotham" also starts it's Series Premier right before Sleepy Hallow! It's going to be a great night for Television!

And also I think the Season Finale of "Under the Dome" which is on CBS! Really going to be quite the night this Monday!
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*What a great start to Season 2! This episode had you coming and going, and you didn't know where you were at. Never knew if they made it out of Purgatory or not until the very end. Really great twist with Ben Franklin becoming involved with having Ichabod serving as his apprentice.

With the key being the issue in the story it just added one more interesting plot to the storyline. Can't wait to see next weeks episode! *_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Favorite part - when Abby cuts off the head of one of the two Cranes:

Crane: How did you know that wasn't me?"

Abby: He didn't call me 'leftenant'".


----------



## deadSusan

Loved the first show!!!!


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> Favorite part - when Abby cuts off the head of one of the two Cranes:
> 
> Crane: How did you know that wasn't me?"
> 
> Abby: He didn't call me 'leftenant'".[/QUOTE
> 
> _*I would have to agree, that was one of my favorite's as well. Can't wait till next week. Looks like they're going to try to conjure up a horseman of their own to help them do battle! *_


----------



## Spooky1

The beginning of the episode had us confused, we thought we had missed an episode. Then it all became clear.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Spooky1 said:


> The beginning of the episode had us confused, we thought we had missed an episode. Then it all became clear.


_*I was that way at first as well. But then I came to realize that they were still in purgatory and needed to get out of there!*_


----------



## austenandrews

Ben Franklin was really trying to destroy the key with lightning? This show is glorious.

For awhile I was convinced that was Tim Allen playing Franklin.


----------



## Troll Wizard

austenandrews said:


> Ben Franklin was really trying to destroy the key with lightning? This show is glorious.
> 
> For awhile I was convinced that was Tim Allen playing Franklin.


_*I know, I like how they tend to twist history just a bit. Not to send it out of wack to much and to still stay within the historical boundaries on how things supposedly really happened! *_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well, this past Monday's episode was a shocker! Get it....shocker? For those who watched it, they will understand what I'm talking about. I hate to give out spoiler alerts, so I won't. If you haven't seen this past Mondays show, then please watch it, cause your going to be surprised on what's been happening in Sleepy Hollow lately.

I was really surprised to see a new replacement for our jailed friend Captain Frank Irving, who is trying really hard to convince everyone that he's not crazy and that there are really demons and very bad people out there in Sleepy Hollow, that want to take over the world.

His new replacement, doesn't really believe in all this stuff and is determined to clean up the town. You know it's the "there's new sheriff in town" sort of thing. Now that's all I'm going to tell you for now. Your just going to have to watch it!

Go to Sleepy Hollow on Fox TV on the internet to watch latest episodes. *_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been keeping up on this, but been busy. If you've been keeping up with the show, you know that the next 3 episodes are going to be Halloween based. As the caption says, "Sleepy Holloween".

Should be some exciting shows to watch since they are going to incorporate Halloween into the theme. Guess we'll see what happens for the next 3 weeks. 
*_


----------



## deadSusan

Hey Troll Wizard I've been meaning to ask if anyone else is suspicious of the new sheriff? I think there is more going on with her than meets the eye. And Henry is very, very bad! He needs a good thrashing! Or vanquishing. Or both! 

I'm looking forward to the Holloween shows too!


----------



## Troll Wizard

deadSusan said:


> Hey Troll Wizard I've been meaning to ask if anyone else is suspicious of the new sheriff? I think there is more going on with her than meets the eye. And Henry is very, very bad! He needs a good thrashing! Or vanquishing. Or both!
> 
> I'm looking forward to the Holloween shows too!


_*You wonder what she means when she says she will bring order to the town of Sleepy Hollow? Is she really human or something else entirely? Good question for sure! I guess we will have to wait and see!*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Tonight begins the 3 Halloween based episodes on Sleepy Hollow. I'm excited to see what they have in store for this little town. Monday nights on Fox. Check your local listings for times! Comes on right after Gotham, another great show!*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Interesting plot on tonight's show. The Weeping Lady, thought it was a great tie into Ichabod and Katrina. I wonder now what will become of the relationship between them now he knows the truth about "the letter". I do like these long intros into the show before they begin the opening credits. Makes for an unusual concept for each episode. *_


----------



## Lord Homicide

I'm catching up right now... Has Icabod taken a shower or brushed his teeth this entire show? That's 250 year old BO and bad breath. I guess that's why the headless horseman doesn't run - no nose.


----------



## Troll Wizard

Lord Homicide said:


> I'm catching up right now... Has Icabod taken a shower or brushed his teeth this entire show? That's 250 year old BO and bad breath. I guess that's why the headless horseman doesn't run - no nose.


_*Actually......if I remember correctly, there was an episode from the first season where he actually tried on some new clothes. But to no avail, he resorted back to his usual attire. Although in this last episode he did get some new duds to ware at the beginning of the show from some girl. This same girl that dies from drowning by the Weeping Lady. :jol:*_


----------



## deadSusan

Poor Ichabod! Loved by three women in one episode. I did like the Weeping lady. She was creepy! 
And I'm glad Henry got a dressing down by his boss!


----------



## deadSusan

Very creepy and gruesome episode on Monday. Love these ghost episodes!


----------



## RoxyBlue

We just got done watching the season half-finale (sword of Methuselah - yes, we're still in catch up mode). Way to go, Henry!:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*WOW! I didn't think anyone was still watching the show! Thanks for those who have contributed to this post so far.

Roxy, I think you will like the new current episodes as they are going back to their original fomat when the show started. Season 2 was a little dark but that's because the story was going in that direction. But now as in the first season, each storyline pretty much ends with each episode. There are still a few things that are continuing on from Season 2, which you will see as you continue your journey with Sleepy Hollow.

No word yet if they are going to do a Season 3 yet, but hopefully with them going back to what had worked for them in the first season, things will get better and we will see a Season 3 emerge! 
*_


----------



## Bone Dancer

I have enjoyed the show from the first episode. The characters are developing well and the plot lines are holding together. Having one episode plots is ok, but multiple episode plots allow for more complex story lines. But they seem to have a good over all mix. I hope the show goes to a third season. After that I am not sure the story line could continue without getting thin or forced. I have enjoyed Gotham also.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Shoot, I'd watch the show just for the Tom Mison eye candy

We watched the Orion episode tonight. We had our suspicions about that angel from the start and, sure enough, he showed his true colors. Gotta watch out for those zealots:jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer

Angels with black wings, thats a dead give-a-way. Like the black hats in the old cowboy movies. And using his halo has a martial arts weapon. O come on. ( it was kinda cool thou).


----------



## deadSusan

I'm with you on the Tom Mison eye candy, Roxy!
Not a bad way to spend an hour on Mondays.

And I don't mind a rest from the end of the world story line. The ghosts and demons are a lot of fun.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Well, well, well.......I like that they are going back to their first year type storylines, where they actually are ending a story with each episode. But instresting enough, they are continuing with a on going storyline within each episode.

Hard to think about the Orlando Jones character, don't know how that's going to end up, good or evil? Sounds more like evil from what I've been watching. And Katrina.....is she going over to the dark side with her son? Maybe?

I think there are only 2 episodes left as this season ends. I am really hoping that Fox will continue with another season starting sometime this coming September.

I would like to know what everyone thought about Thomas Jefferson showing up in this last episode. That made for a good twist to the story, and I'm hoping that they will be able to salvage something from the underground hide out that Ichabod had to blow up close to the end of the show.

It's going to be interesting to see how they end this season, and hopefully we will see a new season this September. 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

We're still behind a few episodes - watched the one that had Abigail Adams and the killer in the painting trying to resurrect himself. Creepiest moment in that episode was when the character in the painting has his back to the viewer in one shot and then is looking out at Crane and Katrina in the next. I would have been so out of the room at that point:jol:


----------



## Troll Wizard

RoxyBlue said:


> We're still behind a few episodes - watched the one that had Abigail Adams and the killer in the painting trying to resurrect himself. Creepiest moment in that episode was when the character in the painting has his back to the viewer in one shot and then is looking out at Crane and Katrina in the next. I would have been so out of the room at that point:jol:


_*You and my wife right along with you! In fact she might even beat you out of the room. She really can't handle stuff like that. *_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*This past Monday was the Season Finale of Sleepy Hollow. And what a finale it was. I hope a lot of you got to watch it. There is talk by some that there may not be a Season 3 because of loss of viewers this past season. If that's the case then you don't want to miss watching this last episode if you can.

Because it already aired, those of you who missed it will have to watch it online. There are some amazing twist to the plot in this last episode. But I won't spoil it for anyone who's going to watch it. All I can say it that I was really shocked on what happens close to the end of the show. (That's all I'm going to say about it) you'll just have to watch it to see what I'm talking about.

So about Season 3, I'm thinking we need to write Fox and tell them that there are serious people who watch and enjoy the show. That we would like to make sure Sleepy Hollow continues on this coming fall. I really think they redeemed themselves on the last few episodes and went back to their Season 1 type storylines.

That is what made the show a instant success from the get go! So we shall see what happens during the summer months and if people all over can get Fox to renew for another season this fall. If not, then I think you will be happy with how the show ends! 
*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

Still have two more episodes to watch. The good news is, it appears it's going to be picked up for another season

http://www.comingsoon.net/tv/news/420877-fox-renews-sleepy-hollow-for-a-third-season


----------



## Spooky1

Sleepy Hollow has been picked up for season 3!


----------



## Bone Dancer

great


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Here is the official statement from Fox TV's website. For those who haven't seen the last few episodes of this past season, I did leave out certain spoiler's that was listed in the article about what happened in the last episode of Season 2: 

Veteran Television Producer Clifton Campbell Signs On As Executive Producer and Showrunner

FOX has renewed mystery-adventure series SLEEPY HOLLOW for a third season, it was announced today by David Madden, President, Entertainment, Fox Broadcasting Company. Television producer Clifton Campbell has signed on as executive producer and showrunner.

"SLEEPY HOLLOW is truly inventive television. The talented producers - led by Alex, Bob, Len and Heather - along with the brilliant cast, anchored by Nicole and Tom, have created a fantastic world that brings 'history' to life with compelling and vibrant storytelling," said Madden. "I had the pleasure of working with Clifton on both 'The Glades' and 'White Collar.' He is an excellent producer, and we can't wait to see what this team has in store for Season Three."

Campbell joins the series after serving as creator and executive producer of "The Glades" and co-executive producer on "White Collar." Veteran Television Producer Clifton Campbell Signs On As Executive Producer and Showrunner

I can't tell you how happy I was to see that Fox is continuing what I think is a really good TV show! Season 3 has got to be better for this show to survive and to get viewer's back again as was in Season 1.

I think they can do it, they have a great team now to continue what they started. We just need to make sure we watch it and get your friends to watch it as well.

Thank you to "Fox TV" for excerpts of this article..... 
 
*_


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*Sleepy Hollow is back! Season 3 started on Fox a week ago Thursday with some new character's in the line up! I ended up missing this Thursdays show but will catch it later on my Fox Now app!

But it looks like it's off to a good start and I'm hoping this will be a great season for the show. I hope you'll watch it and enjoy it as much as I do! 
*_


----------



## Bone Dancer

Looks like a good start to the new season. A new villian with a box full of tricks an minions.


----------



## deadSusan

Very happy Sleepy Hollow has returned! Fabulous creepiness!


----------



## Spooky1

On October 29 there is a crossover between Bones and Sleepy Hollow, so make sure to watch or record both.


----------



## Troll Wizard

_*For those of you who are watching this years season of Sleepy Hallow, this coming Thursday will mark the Fall Season Finale as we go into the holidays. If it goes like it did last season, we will again see Sleepy Hallow appear sometime after the New Year for a few more episodes and then will come back in the same year during the new fall season of 2016!

Here's to hoping they will renew it for another season after this one!

New Update: Starting February 5th, Sleepy Hallow will be moving to Fridays at 8/7 Central. Remember to check you local listings for times and any changes. 

*_


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think we have three episodes on the DVR to catch up with. Been kinda busy lately.....:jol:


----------

